# Mangos Battle Ravenous Cannibal Squid at Fishy's 23.06.07



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Another bunch of Mangos hit Fishy's again for a Saturday morning haul.

My family team of Chriss, young Jarrod and I hit the water first after seeing Callan, Hoit, Hoit Snr in the car park and later Ivan out on the water. The air was warm, wind light and skies grey.

We each took a couple of pinkies on soft plastics and I kept a 38cm fella. We then moved in close to the cliffs to round up some squid. I saw Hoit come over and with a big smile christen his new rattle jig pretty early.

At one point Chriss had a squid on that was pulling line from his reel and looked real heavy on his rod. As it got closer he called out that there was 2 on. A large one was jagged on the jig and another even bigger was attacking it from behind. The second one gave up and let go before I could slip over and get a net under it. The first one came over the side and sure enough had suffered a chewing from the other. Chriss' jig went back out and the big vicious bugger was soon jagged and ended up in the back of the Outback too. All 3 of us soon bagged out and hit the beach before the others finished.

I'm keen to hear how the rest of you want, especialy Hoit with the new Japanese rattle jig.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

I got out there at around 3:00 PM, armed with one of said rattlers (popped in at Bill's on the way through). After heading out to say g'day to Evarn and Callan who were poking around a few hundred meters out from the beach, I took off in search of some squid and it didn't take long to find them. I managed 5, all of a fairly modest size, all taken in a 1-hour window around low tide. After that I tried my luck for a pinky, using fresh squid as bait, as well as flicking around a few plastics. Didn't catch a thing for the next hour or so, and then called it a day right on dusk.

I'm going out again tomorrow, although I think I'm going to try Black Rock. My petrol tank is looking low :-/


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

good stuff... and a good bag of quality squid. got to be happy with that.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a great feed. Nice to see the bay producing.

Do you work the rattle jigs any faster or slower than other jigs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Peril, I used mine in much the same fashion as I do my other jigs, although being a bit more concious about the rattle did inspire me give it a bit more twitch. On at least one occaision, the hook up came only nano seconds after giving it a little jerk. I picked up squid pretty quickly last time I was at Fishy's with a Yozuri, but I reckon this little rattle jig was just as effective, if not more so. I think Scott may well be onto something here.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice work guys that one big feed of squid you have there. Haven't tryed squiding yet but will have to get round to it one of these days as i love eating squid.

Cheers Dave


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done the squid and pinko fisho's...a great seafood haul!! All that calamari, that pink jig has made ya the Lord of the Rings HobieV. I'm keen Tuesday if anyone wants to show me the fishy's beach ropes, if not some directions would be nice


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep, I'm a convert to the Daiwa squid jigs. Whilst flicking around some SP's (to pick up 4 Pinkies & 4 Flathead) I had the squid jig out the back and picked up 2 squid. On the way back in I decided to slowly troll with the squid jig and picked up another 6 squid. I can't claim any squid fishing kudos as all 8 squid were hooked with the rod in the holder.

I dropped by Bill's on the way home an bought another two squid jigs.

Poddy you are welcome to borrow the rattling squid jig before you stump up $25 on one. The squid can be found in around the three markers just off the beach. If you want to troll turn left at the point and keep in close (< 100m).

Regards
Grant


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Niiiiice squid session.
Any pics of the jig?
Cant knock the results.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Poddster, Tuesday sounds great to me. I have an errand to run out that way anyway, and might also pop in to visit Scott as well. You thinking AM or PM? 
It's easy to find mate - just head to Snapper Point in Mornington, turn left at the round about that leads down to the pier. It's a click or 2 south of snapper point. Theres a sign at Fishy's beach launch area, and a smaller car park 30 - 40 meters north of that. Best strategy seems to be launch at beach from upper car park, land at the ramp, and then wheel your yak back up to upper park, or go grab your car and bring it down to ramp. Permit only parking at ramp car park.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I got out on the water a bit late, after being delayed for a while.

I headed south just in time to find Scott working his way back up north, bagging out on squid.

I flicked my new squid jig for a while but put it away in favour of the plastics. I landed a few small pinkies and got frustrated by a few pike. I managed to sound up a lot of baitfish, which the pike were getting in to, but i couldn't land one if i tried. They are sneaky bastids. They nibble at the tail and let go when u pull. I know this only because I saw them do it over and over and over.

I managed a small flathead out wide, but he went back in. Then headed back up north. Hoit Snr also managed something small. Not sure what it was but i was smaller than the lure I was using. I think Grant got some pictures of it!

KayakCallan joined me at the reef and we gave it a flick there for a while. Almost immediately we were in to some pinkies. Or rather, I got into the pinkies, and Callan got snagged. I managed one keeper (two legal) and a couple under sized and a red mullet (aka goatfish). Callan and I got sick of being tail bitten, so we headed off trying to find the spots where the charters sit. We sounded it up but couldn't find any obvious structure or fish for that matter. We stopped outside the Royal for a flathead then worked back towards the reef. (It was about 14:30 by now).

We got back to the reef and BANG, straight awway Callan was into a nice pinkie and I got stuck into the snags... It appeared that the roles had been reversed. I managed to get my plastic back most times, but then got one snag too many! So I put that rod away and got the jig out for one last bash at some goddamn squid. (It about this time that 5th turned up.

At first I couldn't get a look in at the squid, then I stumbled on to the technique. It was basically a matter of casting at the reef then drifting and letting the jig sink slowly and BAM. Southern Calamari... About time too.... In the end I got 4, and Callan got 1. I was using a pink japanese jig, that had no rattle.

Got off the water, cleaned the catch then walked it home.. Much Much later than I was allowed to be out!

In the end it was a productive trip and has got me interested in the behaviour of snapper. It appears that we got our keepers when we first hit the school, then the small ones came, then nothing. But when we returned, it was the same pattern.

Anyway.. I now also have a new goal.. Pinkies on the fly.. I'll keep you posted about how I go. My aim is to land a pinkie on a fly.

Tight Lines

Ivan


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic session Mangoes!!!!!!!

....err, who's Bill?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

PhillipL

Bill is short for Billfisher... as in Billfisher Tackle in Frankston. Scott spends his spare time there. He likes all their pink bits

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Here you go Wigg


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

PoddyMullet said:


> Well done the squid and pinko fisho's...a great seafood haul!! All that calamari, that pink jig has made ya the Lord of the Rings HobieV. I'm keen Tuesday if anyone wants to show me the fishy's beach ropes, if not some directions would be nice


Hey - I'd love to be in for a fish on Tuesday if it's still happening. I don't know the fishy ropes I'm afriad, but I'm keen to tag along!

Love squid


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

And one jig to rule them all.

My preciousss....all pink Diawa rattler.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Probably means nothing but red jigs work for me.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Good to see someones catching em!

  

Sure as hell hasn't been me. Aching to get amongst some inky slime....had two trips now and haven't managed to bother the batter one little whit!

Shame work has kicked in with a vengeance and I'm all booked in for a trip to the Prom next weekend, but should I get rained off this week I'm off like a thousand arrows to Fishy's.

Great read guys and thanks for all the tips.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYza6JkAABffgAAQUAOAAgDm0Qo/7f8gIAB1FMkaB5JoAGhoeoDVNo0TNU002kwammmGmoy5RVc7KGY+PkqQ+to6bn83MtE0ENYWtq8FFS2axI6EpFfAbFjOasF1oDJhiONDfPcyPZ2gdOWj3k0qRJDdGK5uHc90GBjbGyHR1/k3RBW561g+jBX590BpRsrP4u5IpwoSEZtdEyA=


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Hiya 5th, I'm up for an AM lash at first light and work through until whenever (no rush for me tomorrow). Thanks for the info on launching...I'll catch ya there or if ya coming a bit later I'll be onwater thinking up a good excuse as to why I shouldn't have to front up $25 to Hoit for losing his jig (ie But it couldn't have been worth 25 bucks Grant..as I'd broken it first cast :wink:  ).

Eberbacl, it'll be good to have ya along...the more the merrier. And we've got ourselves a fine tour guide in 5th (apparently he'll even carry our yaks to the water for us 8) :wink: )

Cheers Hoit, I'd like to try the pink rattler...I'll give ya a yell later with a view to whipping around tonight to pick her up if that's OK? 

Is water depth in this area around 7m gents?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Poddy Mullet - sounds like a plan.



...so what time are we calling it?

6am?



Looks like 10-15kn N to NE winds in the morning blowing up over 20kn later in the day.


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Hi PoddyMullet,

Yep water depth is 6 - 8 m just off shore. Just be careful on the way out if you are heading around the point as there are a lot of rocks in the area.
After a recent mishap I now head straight for the 'green' marker (the one second from the the left if you're looking out at the bay from the boat ramp).. as its nice and deep all the way.

-Cal


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Callan,

Got any photos from the sat session?


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

Yep - should have a few, but i left the camera at home. I will download them tomorrow and post any good ones 
Hopefully the Evarn Vs Squid action shots worked out ok.

-Cal


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great work guys!   It's made me quite homesick reading this thread, I really miss my PPB squid


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> GREAT Squidding session.
> 
> I need to get out and get me some squid baits to freeze after seeing your success.


I have heard some people (alright it was Gatesy) say that Kingyies won't go for a frozen squid even if the squid was caught, chilled/frozen for a couple of hours and then used as bait because it has touched ice. Does anyone else have any experience/an opinion on this?

By the way I reckon that someone in marketing at Coles has a sense of humour. I love the way their frozen/not fresh stuff is marked "thawed for your convenience". yea right :lol:

JT


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll cyas there


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Just looked it up....along with your directions on the previous page, I figure I can find it OK 

See you in the morning - I'll plan on getting to the beach around 6am.

Here's to hoping the wind relaxes a little 

I'm off to load up the gear now


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

hmm. maybe i'll take a peak as i head off to work..

good luck guys


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Well done fellas,sounds like a great day out on the water with sooooooo many squid caught as well as the few pinkies picked up. Hopefully get out there myself next time and join you on the great squid chase.


----------



## kayakcallan (May 8, 2007)

A couple of Pics from Saturday,

Evarn vs the Kraken









Evarn's squid haul for the day...









Regards,
Cal


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A Mango return visited the ink palace again today, alas for me it resulted in trolling up one starfish and having a nice play with the dolphins (others went better). Great to meet eberbachl as well as catch up with HobieV and 5th again, thanks for the paddle gents.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Good to catch up Poddy and meet eberbachl.

The old saying, "you should have seen it yesterday"

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for a great morning fellas 

A bit slow on the water, but a great paddle nonetheless. It was a really helpful day for me to get some more experience on the water, and work on refining my technique.

...looking forward to the next day out.

I think I'll go and try to bother some Werribee flathead later in the week


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a shame guys.. I saw some lights on the water, as I went to work.

Better luck next time

Ivan


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

No fish for me today sadly, marking my second scoreless outing in a row (Ricketts failed me on Sunday as well). Today was my 3rd trip since Saturday and all I have to show for all that effort is 5 squid. :-/
I was poorly prepared this morning though, having left almost all my kit at home. I was test trialling a Revo today, so packed most of my kit into my life jacket pocket... which I conveniently left at home. I even left my booties at home (brr...). Luckily I had a few spare lures to play with, but I was really just more interested in paddling and pedalling around today. It was all about the Revo. I'm getting one


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah... go the Revo..

If you are getting Scotty Holders, get two first up. save's messing round later.

Also, don't tell Scott I recommended you, he might charge u more! hehehe

I still have those squid heads and am keen to tuirn them into some fish or gummies at the nearest opportunity!

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been using Scotty holders on the Outback and Sport, but have since been eyeing off the Ram mounted tubes instead, for a variety of reasons. They are simple to use and tend to keep the reels fairly high from the water. Easy to point in any direction and well, I reckon tubes are a bit less cumbersome than the mount-rest style. More expensive than Scotty holders, but better in pretty much every way I reckon. I'm thinking I'll install 2 up front and one directly behind my seat. I also have a sounder to install and because the Revo paddles as well as it pedals, I'm going to make sure nothing impedes a good broad paddle stroke, because all this elitist BS about Hobies not being real kayaks is making me feel insecure 
haha


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I got the RAM tubes 5th and they are good, but involve a few mods to hold the rods securely. Mine are positioned behind the seat too. I'll post some pics if you like tomorrow. I'd go out to the shed now and do it, but I'd be blown off my feet!


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Where are you guys sourcing the ram tubes?


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I know a guy who sells the RAMS... but he marks up for my referals!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

This guy can help ya out with the Rams (photo taken from Tuesday's morning session).


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Bought my RAM tubes from a bloke in Sydney. You can see them here -

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=8664


----------

